
PHP Simple Multi Threader - codespede
https://github.com/codespede/simple-multi-threader
======
codespede
A simple PHP Multithreader extension which is ready for use out of the box
without any setups or configurations. Compatible with Yii2 and Laravel out of
the box. Pluggable with any PHP Platform.

